# مصنع بي ام دبليو فيديو ربع ساعة Bmw



## م مصطفى حماده (12 يناير 2008)

هذا فيديو لتصنيع السيارة BMW واعتبره دعائي ولكنه مفيد الي حد ما 

:1:​ 
ارحب بجميع التعليقات

TheMakingofanE46BMW3.mp4

الرابط علي رابيد شير:

*http://rapidshare.com/files/83225356/TheMakingofanE46BMW3.mp4*


----------



## م مصطفى حماده (12 يناير 2008)

في 5 نزلوا الملف لو وحش قولوا


----------



## عمر محمد3 (13 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خير جارىىىىىىى التحميييييييييل


----------



## omdaa52 (14 يناير 2008)

عمل رائع جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## eng_mhem (26 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## ثعلب الملاعب (26 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (27 يناير 2008)

الأخ م.مصطفى حمادة .

ما شاء الله حضور دائم ومشاركات رائعة .

تقبل شكري وامتناني على عطاءك الدائم .

تمنيتنا لك التوفيق لخير هذه الأمة .

البغدادي .


----------



## نسر العرب (29 يناير 2008)

مشكور على الفيديو الجميل


----------



## جمال شلفي (30 يناير 2008)

رابط لا يعمل


----------



## فــاهم (30 يناير 2008)

لايعمل الرابط


----------



## ابو خليل الرايق (31 يناير 2008)

*Thanks*

For me its perfect 
good luck


----------



## دلير عبيد (14 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed 3x (18 فبراير 2008)

متشكر يا بشمهندس الموضوع اكتر من ممتاز ....جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## فهمي العبيدي (18 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## casper_13_96 (19 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخى ................جارى التحميل


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (19 فبراير 2008)




----------



## ايمن محمد المرسي (19 فبراير 2008)

please put the file into another link such as : Mihd.com


----------



## هيثم محى (19 فبراير 2008)

جامد اوى الله ينور


----------



## tariqsamer (19 فبراير 2008)

اسف الرابط لايعمل لانو نازل على الرابد شير اللي نتمنى من اخوانى المهندسين ان يغيرو رفع الملفات اليه لاننا لانستفيد من الملفات المرفوعة وذلك لانها لاتعمل في الدول التى نعيش فيها 
اشكرك على جهودك اذا ممكن ان ترفعه على غير موقع


----------



## م ع ع م ص س ع (24 فبراير 2008)

جاري التحميل

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م ع ع م ص س ع (24 فبراير 2008)

كلمة شكر مش كفايه الفيديو ده بجد حكايه
شكر حقيقي مش مجامله
لو تعرف انا سعيد بالفيديو اد ايه
ربنا يجازيك خير على كل ده


----------



## romeo1986 (26 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك أخي وطبعا شركة Bmw من الشركات العملاقة
جاري التنزيل وان شاء الله يكون فيديو رائع
ونتطلع لمزيد من مشاركاتك


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخى ................جارى التحميل


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (27 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خير جارىىىىىىى التحميييييييييل


----------



## abuzreaq (28 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير
وتقبل شكري وامتناني على عطاءك الدائم


----------



## مهندس الكويتي (29 فبراير 2008)

thanks brother


----------



## إبن السعيد (12 يونيو 2010)

الرابط لايعمل


----------

